# Grinder for a novice



## Simo105 (Sep 4, 2016)

Hi

I'm looking at purchasing a grinder to go with my delonghi expresso machine, we mainly drink cappachinos or lattes.

I'm looking at something around £150 and is small so don't take over the kitchen. It also needs to be easyish to use as I'm a complete novice! I've had a look about and I like fracino picconi grinder for £150, iberital mc2 for £120. Any advise welcome I've tried looking 2nd hand but they seem to get snapped up quickly.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Eureka mignon is pretty well respected by many on here, might need to spend a bit more than your budget.


----------



## u2jewel (Aug 17, 2017)

If your delonghi can use pressurized baskets, then grinder choice won't be so critical. If it's in that price range you are looking at, look into Breville smart grinder pro or something like that.

If it isn't pressurised basket, then grinder ability will play a larger role in cup quality, so if it means saving up a tad longer to go a bit higher in budget, it is recommended you do so.

If it is for use in espresso only, then as recommended by GCG the Mignon is a good starting point. Bezzera BB05 last time I looked was in the same category too. Both are steeples grinders, meaning good for espressos, not so good for switching between drip and Espresso.


----------



## Simo105 (Sep 4, 2016)

Cheers for responding I'm not sure on the pressurised basket, it's a De'Longhi EC685M Pump Coffee Machine. I know it's not the best but was on a budget when purchased.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Have a look in the bottom of the basket if a black plastic ring then lift the whole metal basket out (not just the black ring) and if bottom of portafilter got some form of restrictor in then will be pressurised (suspect it is as runs at 15 bar)

Hope of help

John


----------



## Simo105 (Sep 4, 2016)

Not sure if it is pressurised then so I've took some pictures


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

That looks like pressurised to me. Lack of holes on the bottom a giveaway.


----------



## Simo105 (Sep 4, 2016)

Ok cheers there's a tiny hole at the bottom of portafiler. I'm guessing the breville smart grinder is the same as sage? Is there any other recommendations? Cheers


----------



## u2jewel (Aug 17, 2017)

Simo105 said:


> Ok cheers there's a tiny hole at the bottom of portafiler. I'm guessing the breville smart grinder is the same as sage? Is there any other recommendations? Cheers


Yes, I think they are called Sage in the UK.

Many on this forum may have started on such machines.. I did. If you are undemanding, it may serve you well for many months and years to come. If you become trapped to the espresso allure then inevitably you would feel the need to upgrade your set up.

Upgrading, flogging old stuff, repeat... It costs money. And people here on this forum, who know they've become a demanding coffee drinker, with the benefit of hindsight will tell you to invest well to avoid losing out through upgrading.

But I guess only you would know (maybe already, or yet to find out).

These pressurized baskets are actually an amazing invention. They don't make perfect espressos (in the eye of a coffee snob like majority here) but do a darn good job of making decent cups. It's so beginner friendly, it is really hard to cock things up.

So, for whatever reason, if you stay on this level of machine, maybe for financial constraints, or maybe satisfied with current coffee.. What grinder you choose really doesn't matter. Unless that is

A) you can clearly see yourself going deeper into the world of espresso. Then get yourself an espresso capable grinder like Mignon to future-proof yourself

B) you drip or French press as well on a regular basis. Then get the smart grinder pro or delonghi kg521.m. They are easy to go back and forth between different grind sizes. But they aren't suited to non pressurized Basket espresso machine use. They don't go fine enough or have enough adjustability in that grind size range.

You can get pressurized baskets for the machine you have. They're cheap, and if you master the machines potential, it punches above its weight quite well.

Have fun!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

u2jewel said:


> B) you drip or French press as well on a regular basis. Then get the smart grinder pro or delonghi kg521.m. They are easy to go back and forth between different grind sizes. But they aren't suited to non pressurized Basket espresso machine use. They don't go fine enough or have enough adjustability in that grind size range.


Not true of the Sage SGP - they can and are used for espresso with debatable quality - but Sage were pairing the SGP with the Sage DB for a long time and it does not use pressurised baskets. A SGP that doesn't work for espresso should be returned.

Simo105 - there are some threads on here somewhere where people have cut the bottom off of a basket like that removing the single hole that is what causes the pressure. The basket I think can always be replaced if it doesn't work.

Depending on the size you might just be able to buy a non pressurised basket to fit.

This is however still limping along with a machine that will struggle with temp stability and perhaps other things. You will almost certainly find grinding fresh will still improve the espresso you are drinking, so this step up may well mean you still really enjoy it, and you would be right to - but it's worth keeping an eye on the horizon... it's a slippery path


----------



## Simo105 (Sep 4, 2016)

Ok may save a bit more and go for Eureka mignon


----------

